# Westinghouse 240 volt E meter in watt hours



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Saw this Westinghouse 240 volt 60 hz E meter to measure watt hours on eBay, sold by meci. Cost USD $25.46 with free shipping, this seems a good price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Westinghouse-Wa...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad5a03e98

They also have the enclosure for around USD $40.00.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

Ooo! Nice find! I just may pick one of those up


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

They would be nice but how the heck to you wire it up? I have an enclosure I can use. I have a digital one. Still have not figured out how to wire it up. 

Pete


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

gottdi said:


> They would be nice but how the heck to you wire it up? I have an enclosure I can use. I have a digital one. Still have not figured out how to wire it up.
> 
> Pete


(Pete, Excuse my attempts to be funny. I'm not very good at it.)

Gee, I'm not an electrician so I don't know for sure. 

I think 2 110 volt wires and a common from your battery charger circuit breaker in the main power panel go in the top of the inclosure and 2 110v and a common come out the bottom and go to your outlet plug. 

I guess the enclosure need to be grounded as well Then you push the meter into the clips of the enclosure and close the door

Do you think any body on the forum has any experiance with . . . MY GOD DANGER AC electricity and could help out with a diagram.

Seriously I beleive it is really pretty simple The meter would go into the dedicated 220 line that you use for your battery charger.


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

gottdi said:


> They would be nice but how the heck to you wire it up? I have an enclosure I can use. I have a digital one. Still have not figured out how to wire it up.
> 
> Pete


 
Here are a couple documents outlining typical configurations for single phase metering. I would assume by looking at the picture in the ad that that this meter would be wired in a form 2S configuration.

Hope this helps.


----------

